# Forum Home Renovation Heating & Cooling  overriding a brivis to use as a fan only

## sundancewfs

Is there a way of overriding a Brivis Buffalo 85 so I can just use the fan to recirculate air through the house? It currently is using a 2 wire setup. We did replace the old controller with a new digital White & Rodgers one but with the two wire it will only operate, on or off. I'm not against running a different wiring set up if necessary.
Any thoughts?

----------


## seriph1

I believe ours is also a BRIVIS 85 and it has a controller that allows fan-only operation. Pretty sure it is simply the top button ... used it the other day for that purpose but can't remember how I did it.... sorry

----------


## sundancewfs

Hmmm seriph1, if you open the panel where you light your Brivis, does it have 3 wires? Connected to G, W and R? Mine has only two connected. To W and R
I have been told by Brivis that the G is for the fan

----------


## seriph1

not sure what's on ours sorry  -  it is in the roof. "G" might be fan only, but more likely it is the controller for reverse cycle aircon. What did the brivis people tell you?

----------


## droog

You may be onto something with the "G" terminal. 
Probably not the same model but below indicates "G" controls the fan when not heating. Brivis Heating to C-bus - C-Bus Forums   
Regards Dave

----------


## sundancewfs

> You may be onto something with the "G" terminal. 
> Probably not the same model but below indicates "G" controls the fan when not heating. Brivis Heating to C-bus - C-Bus Forums   
> Regards Dave

  And so I was  :Biggrin: 
I ran a wire from the "G" terminal to the corresponding terminal on my digital controller and hey presto! I can now recirculate air throughout the house using just the fan control.

----------

